# Happy Celestefest 2004!



## happycx (Jul 6, 2003)

This should prove to be very interesting!

Let's see some mean "green" machines!


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*O.K., I'll throw in one...*

...'99 Reparto Corse 'cross bike, 9sp Ultegra with Paul's Neo Retros and Touring cantis. Just wish I could find a threaded stem that wasn't as ugly as that Deda....


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*...and one that ISN'T celeste...*

...and not even Italian  -- an '00 Axis, 9sp Ultegra and R535 wheels


----------



## happycx (Jul 6, 2003)

*Quills...*

Thought about a Salsa? I really liked those quills! And I think a steel stem with a steel bike is just right. Just my opinion....

Love them both!!!!!




The Walrus said:


> ...'99 Reparto Corse 'cross bike, 9sp Ultegra with Paul's Neo Retros and Touring cantis. Just wish I could find a threaded stem that wasn't as ugly as that Deda....


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*I wish I could find the Salsas...*

...the few that I've come across didn't have removable faceplates, and I consider that essential. I'll get lucky one of these days!


----------



## TNSquared (Apr 30, 2003)

*Doesn't get much more celeste than this*

Here is my reparto corse cx'er in it's true form. At the moment it has fenders and 700x23 tires, but I don't have any pics of that set up.


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*Unless that's the bike's racing incarnation...*

...it really needs a set of those Ciussi cages in celeste to finish the job...  That would probably warrant an endorsement contract from Bianchi.

They are sweet bikes, aren't they?


----------



## TNSquared (Apr 30, 2003)

*Hey Walrus, like this?*

Yeah, the first pic is my cx racing setup. During the season it does double duty as my racer and sometime road trainer, I just swap wheels out. Once cx season ends, which is early January here, I put the fenders and water bottle cages on for some real winter road training.

Sweet bikes? Absolutely. If I could have one and only one bike, this would be it. I bought it used as a 2001, although I suspect it is actually older. The yellow accents make me think more like 1998, since it was Pantani that brought the yellow into Bianchi's scheme and that was his time period. I will never sell this bike, but I will bequeth it to you in my will since you've been the first to express the same admiration for the ol' reparto corse cx'er that I have.

I'll be waiting for that endorsement offer, but Bianchi will have to start making this one again!


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*....and it's even my size!*

While I appreciate your bequeathing this noble rig, alas, I doubt that your estate will be compelled to part with it--unless you're severely accident-prone or have some heavy-duty enemies, you'll no doubt outlive me


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*Celeste Pista*

https://www.midcalracing.com/fixed/fixed.htm

<img src="https://www.midcalracing.com/fixed/04042405.JPG">


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*Is that the CCDC rig?*

Sweet job, as are all the Bianchis you've shared with us. I still can't help having nightmares after pondering double centuries with only one _fixed_ gear and one brake, but my hat's off to anyone who can do it.


----------



## jh_on_the_cape (Apr 14, 2004)

happycx said:


> This should prove to be very interesting!
> 
> Let's see some mean "green" machines!


here is my cyclocross/commuter. now sports fenders. I also put a riser stem on it. I still have the celeste steel fork, but it is a threaded setup. might go back someday.








and while not a road bike, here is my celeste ugly single speed mtn bike.








I also have just purchased a almost brand new totally stock bianchi sport SX road bike with celeste frame/fork/bartape/seat/cable housing that I will convert to fixed gear once i get my act together and find the time to do so. the tires have some rot, so i might get some celeste tires! i just have to replace the stupid biopace chainrings, not good for fixed.


----------

